

Why Steve Jobs wasn't so great - dbbo
http://dbbo.posterous.com/why-steve-jobs-wasnt-so-great

======
smoyer
I don't think the outcry over RMS' statement was because people disagreed with
him ... some do and some don't. But it's hard to ignore the utter tactlessness
of stating you're happy a recently departed individual is gone. And you could
also argue that Jobs pushed the state of our art. When would the GUI have
reached mainstream without the original MacIntosh?

So ... everyone has good and bad sides, with some leaning more one way or the
other. I'd argue that civility is becoming our society's most lacked
attribute.

~~~
dbbo
I think rms was speaking strictly from a utilitarian perspective-- that is,
Jobs' absence is overall a good thing for the FOSS movement (even though that
might not actually be true, unless Cook is more committed to FOSS than Jobs).
I can see how some find his statement tactless, but I'm not offended by it
because Jobs was not an important person in my life. That doesn't mean that
his life had no value, but his life wasn't more valuable to me than the life
of any of the thousands of people who die every day from preventable causes. I
honestly don't understand why so many people claim to be sad because Jobs is
gone. Why did they feel so connected to a CEO?

